# Trigano Tribute 550



## sheppyboy (May 28, 2007)

I need to replace a bulb in one of the roof lights in my 2007 tribute 550.Can anyone help as how to remove the light from the roof please 
regards 
sheppyboy


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi sheppyboy

I have moved your post to the Trigano section. This may help to get a reply. At least it will bump it to the top again


----------

